
Conway's Game of Life, in COBOL - rbanffy
https://github.com/luontola/learning-cobol/blob/master/game-of-life.cob
======
triska
Very nice, thank you for sharing this!

To try it with GnuCOBOL, compile it with:

    
    
        $ cobc -F -x game-of-life.cob 
    

The "-F" switch instructs GnuCOBOL to use so-called _free_ format of the
source code, and "-x" builds an executable program, "game-of-life", which you
can run with:

    
    
        $ ./game-of-life
    

Use Ctrl-c to interrupt it.

A major attraction of COBOL is the ability to quickly construct user
interfaces for efficient entry and processing of records.

